# Bug Fursonas?



## NovaMetatail (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of creating a secondary fursona as a Cicada or insect of sorts. 

Serious opinions, what do you think some characteristics a bug furry might have are? In other words, what personality traits? (I want to see if this matches up well enough.)


----------



## quayza (Feb 3, 2010)

Love of being in large groups or crouds, Hard workers, Enormous appitite etc.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 3, 2010)

Likes to annoy people.
Likes to make noise.

That's all I got...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

Cicadas always struck me as a "happy" bug. I used to have an emo spider character xD


----------



## Nargle (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with insects myself. Though if I were to make an insect character, my first choice would be a moth. As for personality traits, it depends on the species. Cicadas, in my opinion, would seem rather indulgent, because whenever I see a swarm of them, I'm reminded of Mardi Gras, lol! XD I'm not sure why.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2010)

Same as anything else?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I'm not too familiar with insects myself. Though if I were to make an insect character, my first choice would be a moth. As for personality traits, it depends on the species. Cicadas, in my opinion, would seem rather indulgent, because whenever I see a swarm of them, I'm reminded of Mardi Gras, lol! XD I'm not sure why.


Moths are fuzzbutts :3


----------



## Surgat (Feb 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hard workers



I don't know about bees or termites, but in ant colonies they found that most of the workers don't do anything. Some smaller colonies have only one single ant supporting them.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooh, bug fursona. :3

hmm, don't cicadas spend several years underground as a larvae until they're developed, then spend a brief period above ground? That could have a few different effects, depending on the person. One might be that they're very happy to be out and free, optimistic, naive, a little obnoxious. The other is very shy and cautious. Considering how noisy cicadas are, I'd say the first one.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> hmm, don't cicadas spend several years underground as a larvae until they're developed, then spend a brief period above ground?


  Yep.  There's some cycles like, I think, once every 17 years for one group.  When they come out in bulk, they come out _in bulk_.  One student in my classes at the time would bring in a container full of them daily.  For about three weeks.  Just on the way from his home to the bus stop.


----------

